
China's hackers are ransacking databases for your health data - LogicRiver
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/china-hackers-medical-data-cancer
======
ryanmercer
Am I the only one that doesn't care if their medical data is leaked?

I mean, I can't see what Chinese hackers are going to do to me if they find
out I was prescribed a Z-pak the better part of a decade ago or that I have
had high blood pressure.

------
HillaryBriss
Could victim organizations reduce the damage through dilution and
disinformation: create a lot of fake data and intentionally leak it? i.e. is
there a deep fake version of medical data?

~~~
maxheadroom
> _Could victim organizations reduce the damage through dilution and
> disinformation: create a lot of fake data and intentionally leak it?_

Given HIPAA and GDPR, leaking medical data is the antithesis of what you'd
want to be doing. All it takes is one correct medical record in the lot and
you're fecked.

